# Can you store sperm at home for later use?



## 37Hopeful

I don't have time to go to a sperm bank for this process. My Sperm donor is going to be out of town this month during the "critical week." 
Can you store sperm at home? How? How long does it last? 
Any suggestions about this would be helpful. I have been Oing late, so we may "catch" the O, but.....just in case, I don't want to miss a month!!! I wanted to store his sperm before he left. His sperm analysis came back great.


----------



## sarahincanada

definitely not! it doenst last outside the body for very long at all


----------



## amommy

They store it at a cryobank, but you would have to get a cryo tank so it could be frozen at the proper temperature, then thawed as you would if you got it from a sperm bank. They do have portable storage containers that you can rent!


----------



## 37Hopeful

How long can you keep instead (softcups) in if I decide to catch him before he leaves? 
Can you leave them in for 3-4 days or is that too much?


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> How long can you keep instead (softcups) in if I decide to catch him before he leaves?
> Can you leave them in for 3-4 days or is that too much?

Ummm, that's bordering on an infection.:nope:


----------



## Garnet

^Yes infection city! It says on the box only 12 hours! You also can get Toxic Shock Syndrome like tampons.


----------



## Miss_C

suggest you use heaps of sperm friendly lube such as preseed with penty up near your cervix, this means the sperm can live a little longer in fonding theor way in, once they are in they can live for on average another 72 hours thsi way you are ensuring more arenlt killed off en route!


----------



## amommy

NO NO NO on the instead cup only 12 hours at the most.. I am sorry your donor will be out of town!! that has to suck.. maybe you will O early lol


----------



## Pinedo21

Would it be possible to place the sperm in a plastic container and uses, say 5 hours later or will the sperm be no longer fertile?


----------



## Briss

I was researching this issue as we have low sperm count and I thought we could save up DH's sperm during TWW and maybe freeze it so I could then use it all around O. unfortunately it does not seem possible, even if you freeze the sperm most of it will be destroyed during the unfreezing process so with low count it's just does not work. I asked many sperm banks but they all refused, they only work with IVF clinics. 

If your donor has good quality sperm it can live inside of you for 5 (sometimes even 7) days so the best way is to get some preseed (if you do not have EWCM) and just get it in. it has better chances to survive inside of you then outside


----------

